# Haydn's "Farewell" Symphony



## timothyjuddviolin (Nov 1, 2011)

The story behind the piece, a few thoughts and a performance by Christopher Hogwood and the Academy of Ancient Music:

"Hey Nick…Can We Go Home Now?"


----------

